# Big Bloom VS. Liquid Karma



## Alistair (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm looking for something to help revitalize some weaker plants.  In particular, there's a little runt that needs a boost.  I could use Superthrive, but I would like to try something else instead.  Some people in this forum swear by Lquid Karma.  However, Big Bloom by Fox Farm seems like a pretty good product.

Any opinions on which one is best?

Alistair


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2008)

They are both good. I've always used LQ with good results.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 23, 2008)

I use liquid Karma.. Great choice IMO


----------



## massproducer (Jul 23, 2008)

its hard to compare two products like this because they are such different things.  LK is awsome, but it is not a stand alone nutrient, it is a supplement, more specifically a catalyst that makes your nutes work better, especially organic nutes.  IMHO it would be best to use both of these products together.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 24, 2008)

Big Bloom isn't stand alone either. It's an additive to Grow Big and Tiger Bloom.


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 1, 2008)

I would use both


----------



## bigtymer930 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have found that the best organics to use are from Blue Mountain Organics. I use the SPT all the way thru the grow, and the Flower Power 2 weeks into flowering. I also feed the micro organisms with Molasses. Very green and thick growth, biggest buds ever. Blue Mountain Organics can only be found on ebay but they are really cheap and they work the best.


----------

